# Nordica Hellcat vs Helldiver vs Atomic Nomad Crimson



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok two similiar skis, one different, find them all interesting. The Hellcat and Helldiver have the same sidecuts Hellcat is a stiffer ski.  Question: Which conditions is each better suited for? 

Crimson is an entirely different ski, narrower, but still hefty with 86 midsection, Hear great things about it. How does it compare to the two Nordcas?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 9, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Ok two similiar skis, one different, find them all interesting. The Hellcat and Helldiver have the same sidecuts Hellcat is a stiffer ski.  Question: Which conditions is each better suited for?
> 
> Crimson is an entirely different ski, narrower, but still hefty with 86 midsection, Hear great things about it. How does it compare to the two Nordcas?



Well as you wrote the Hellcat is stiffer because it has the metal and the Helldiver doesn't. So when skiing powder it takes more effort to turn until you get it up to speed. However, when you find yourself back on groomed or hardpack it holds a better edge.

The Helldiver is easier to turn in powder or groomed, but will not hold an edge as well as the Hellcat.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2009)

Very helpful, thanks HPD, knew I could depend on you  . It all makes sense, sometimes it's just a matter of pointing out the obvious. I'm looking to get a powder ski, since I have the Jet Fuels for everything else, so the Helldiver may be the way I wanna go.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 9, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Very helpful, thanks HPD, knew I could depend on you  . It all makes sense, sometimes it's just a matter of pointing out the obvious. I'm looking to get a powder ski, since I have the Jet Fuels for everything else, so the Helldiver may be the way I wanna go.



Helldivers are a nice option. So are the Enforcers - TJF and WhitefaceWilly love theirs.

http://www.nordica.com/site/ski.php?site=2&lang=1&id=42


----------

